# Riccardo Muti, Denis Matsuev, Joshua Bell and many others in Latvia



## Latviec

Latvia may become a destination for cultural tourism. This summer a new project "Baltic Musical Seasons" will be launched. It will include 6-7 concerts of world-famous classical musicians in Jurmala (it is our resort town located on the shore of Baltic sea). The series of events will be opened by Riccardo Muti and his Cherubini Orchestra on the 3rd of June. Then Denis Matsuev will perform on the 1st and 2nd of July. As far as I know the second concert of the pianist will include jazz. On the 11th of July - Elina Garanca and Hibla Gerzmava, on the 16th of July - Lawrence Brownlee and Sarah Coburn, then on 5th of August - Kristine Opolais and on 18th of August - Joshua Bell.


----------



## Pugg

Latviec said:


> Latvia may become a destination for cultural tourism. This summer a new project "Baltic Musical Seasons" will be launched. It will include 6-7 concerts of world-famous classical musicians in Jurmala (it is our resort town located on the shore of Baltic sea). The series of events will be opened by Riccardo Muti and his Cherubini Orchestra on the 3rd of June. Then Denis Matsuev will perform on the 1st and 2nd of July. As far as I know the second concert of the pianist will include jazz. On the 11th of July - Elina Garanca and Hibla Gerzmava, on the 16th of July - Lawrence Brownlee and Sarah Coburn, then on 5th of August - Kristine Opolais and on 18th of August - Joshua Bell.


Thanks for sharing, alas other plans this summer.


----------

